# Great place to buy discus



## jibetack (Jan 14, 2012)

Aqua Tropics on Dundas West near Keele sells discus for $20.00. The selection varies from week to week. Catch it on a good week and you can get some good fish. I bought a couple there a few weeks ago and they are doing well.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

What is the size of the discus you bought since this place is new to me....


----------



## jibetack (Jan 14, 2012)

They are about the size of the bottom of a small coffee cup. One is a little bigger than that. Not many know about this place. He has a large breeding pair for $150.00. A great price in my estimation. When I was there last, the selection was great. A few weeks before that not so much, although there were some decent fish.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Can you post the address on this store since I could not find online, thanks


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

yellow page

www.yellowpage.ca

you will find the address there


----------



## jibetack (Jan 14, 2012)

http://aquatropics.ca/

This is his website.


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

Bob from aqua tropics is a great guy to deal with and has good prices on most of his stuff. I would highly recommend. There is also a nice display tank in front of his shop.


----------

